# stuff you say to your math/science kids...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

that would have never occurred to you before you had them? Tell me your stories...

I will start...

"please stop using my cornstarch to make non-newtonian fluids! I need it to make pie!" 
"yes, I am aware that vinegar and baking soda makes a really cool rocket, but it also makes pickles, and helps in the making of cakes. Could you spare me some, please?" 
"No. I do not know the answer to the problem "you - squared". Do you?"
"don't use all your dad's recycled wood to make rube goldberg machines in the back yard, please!"
"no, you may not use the eggs to determine how far your home-made trebuchet can launch something - and don't use the apples off the tree either!" 
"If you need to measure something, perhaps you should stop taking apart all of the measuring tapes." 
"Yes, you can try to tell me about your strawberry irrigation system that you just designed in your head using pallets, but I probably won't understand it."

OK... next! Who else has math/science kids who break stuff so they can fix it, use stuff (and don't tell you) and then you run out, or generally think that everything their hands can reach is a science exeriment or invention waiting to be made?
Sigh... It's a good life. A little expensive at the moment. L!

Cindyc.

ETA: FOrgot one: "No, I do not have a device that measures the thickness of paint. "


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Too funny,, welcome to my world. Ain't it a blast to see your progeny explore the values of what you have in your cupboards,,, stashed away in the basement,,, garage.
Yeah,,, gotta keep an eye on em,,, but jeez,,, ya gotta love em..
GH
ETA: You mean a viscosity meter??? I bet you do,,, just wait,,,, it too will be found... You just don't know,, it too also resides in your kitchen cabinets somewhere. If you promise that your children don't read your posts,, I can give you a "one up on em" then you can help them.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> Too funny,, welcome to my world. Ain't it a blast to see your progeny explore the values of what you have in your cupboards,,, stashed away in the basement,,, garage.
> Yeah,,, gotta keep an eye on em,,, but jeez,,, ya gotta love em..
> GH
> ETA: You mean a viscosity meter??? I bet you do,,, just wait,,,, it too will be found... You just don't know,, it too also resides in your kitchen cabinets somewhere. If you promise that your children don't read your posts,, I can give you a "one up on em" then you can help them.


nope. they don't read them. :0)


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

and today, "WHO TOOK APART MY DISHWASHER?!!!" Sigh...


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Viscosity meter,,,, nothing more than a very small funnel,, the smaller the better.
You need:
Small funnel
Small drinking glass
tape,,, masking, or plumbers tape,,, or electricians tape will all work
Ingredients you want to show the differences of viscosity.
Oil or water base stain
Paint,, differing paints will have differnt viscocity,, enamel vs latex
Imagination
and stop watch
Put tape line on glass,,, pour,,, count seconds it takes to get to line...
Do you have the general idea ???
GH


----------

